# Restoration



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just wanted to share the email from divorcecare.com. I really like the analogy hey use in this email I can relate.

Restoration
Day 55

If you were brought to a hospital with a serious injury, you would want the best doctors, the best specialists, the best care you could get to help you recover. While there, you might have to make some hard choices. The doctors might tell you that it takes painful surgery to help in your healing. That's a choice you'd likely agree to.

This scenario can be compared to your divorce situation. You did not choose to be injured through divorce, but it happened. Now, you want the best care possible in your recovery. The best restorative care may involve pain, rest, rehabilitation, and a long recovery time. 

"Healing is never instantaneous," says Rose Sweet. "It happens in layers. The first thing is you wake up some day and you feel a little bit better, maybe not as depressed. You're able to get through the day without crying or thinking about your ex. Then the next day, you might feel bad again. Take one day at a time."

"Give yourself a season of time to recuperate," says Paula Rinehart. 

"Deliberately build into each week something that feels generally replenishing—it might be going to a museum once a week or having coffee with a friend. Do not go from one day to the next on automatic pilot, but intentionally recuperate."

God is the Great Physician. He will restore you if you choose to accept His care.

"Do you not know? Have you not heard? The LORD is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He will not grow tired or weary, and his understanding no one can fathom. He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak" (Isaiah 40:28-29).

Great Physician, I accept Your care. Guide me through this painful recovery process. Amen.


----------

